# Just Joined



## LoriQ (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi everyone!

  I just joined. I came across this place accidently. I'm glad I did. It looks like a cool place!

  My name is Lori and I am a male to female non-op transsexual. I live in south western Pennsylvania. I love makeup! I hope to make some new friends soon. I'm always looking to make friends. I get along better and feel more comfortable around females. I am very honest and sincere. I am just me and I am who I am.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 21, 2013)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## LoriQ (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, thank-you!


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## LoriQ (Nov 25, 2013)

Mayanas said:


>


I just saw your post. Tysvm!


----------



## trihogaster (Dec 4, 2013)

i think you are in right place


----------



## LoriQ (Dec 4, 2013)

trihogaster said:


> i think you are in right place


Yes I do too. Thank-you. I just love makeup. It makes me feel better about myself. I feel more confident.


----------



## trihogaster (Dec 5, 2013)

me too


----------



## LoriQ (Dec 5, 2013)

trihogaster said:


> me too


  Yayyy!!


----------



## mosha010 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hiii I haven't officially welcomed you but we've talked  still: welcome!


----------



## LoriQ (Dec 5, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> Hiii I haven't officially welcomed you but we've talked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awww you're too sweet! Thank-you so much!


----------



## marie4u (Feb 11, 2014)

hi lora welcome. this is a open forum for every one and you can post some useful informations here for us.


----------



## gexton71 (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome every body come welcome...;''''''''''''''


----------

